# Altra vita



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

Buongiorno colleghi.
Ho letto diversi post e mi sono deciso a scrivere, non tantoper avere risposte, ma come sfogo di una situazione che mi fa stare male.
Ho 47 anni, sposato, mia moglie 46 anni, 2 figlie di 19 anni.
Nel 2010 scopro un tradimento di mia moglie. Una relazionedi 10 mesi e conclusa da 20 giorni.
Liti, urla, pianti, avvicinamenti e poi di nuovo lontani,tutto come ho letto è successo ad altri. Abbiamo cercato  di tenere duro e di tenere unita la famiglia.Pian piano abbiamo iniziato a litigare meno e a riavvicinarci, da parte miaanche perché volevo veder crescere le mie figlie e non essere un padrepart-time( è assurdo che lei ti tradisca e poi ti porti via i figli).
Comunque abbiamo ripreso la nostra vita il più possibilecome prima anche se come prima non lo era e non poteva esserlo : avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed io ero morto dentro.
Di questo lei se ne è accorta e l ho vista soffrire incolpandosiper quello che il suo tradimento ci aveva portato via.
In pratica non ho mai superato la cosa, ho rimosso e cercatodi non pensarci per cercare un po’ di serenità in famiglia.
Nel 2014 conosco una donna anche lei ferita come me maseparata. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo , ci siamo curati le ferite che entrambiavevamo ancora aperte e ci siamo innamorati. Da circa 2 anni sono diventatotraditore.
Mia moglie non si è accorta di nulla e a settembre di quest’anno glielo dico e le dico che me ne vado da casa.
Le figlie che frequentano l università tornano a casa ogni 3settimane, restare a casa con lei non ha più senso. La nostra società di scopoha raggiunto il suo obiettivo.
Lei , mia moglie, alterna momenti in cui mi insulta come lainsultai io a momenti dove si colpevolizza .
Io francamento non so come sarebbe stato senza il suotradimento, certo che questo ha cambiato la mia percezione del nostro rapporto.Forse l ho illusa cercando, dopo mesi di litigi ed inferno in casa, un po’ ditranquillità per tutti , soprassedendo.
Sono felice,  horiscoperto la fiducia e quanto sia caldo e dolce l abbraccio di una donna cheti ama, ma sono anche turbato per le figlie e anche perché lascio chi, nel benee nel male, ha vissuto con me 20.
Vent’ anni  che seanalizzati sono stati nella stragrande maggioranza felici , ma appunto perché ilrapporto è questo cioè positivo  non sonoriuscito a perdonarla.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Buongiorno colleghi.
> Ho letto diversi post e mi sono deciso a scrivere, non tantoper avere risposte, ma come sfogo di una situazione che mi fa stare male.
> Ho 47 anni, sposato, mia moglie 46 anni, 2 figlie di 19 anni.
> Nel 2010 scopro un tradimento di mia moglie. Una relazionedi 10 mesi e conclusa da 20 giorni.
> ...


Benvenuto 
Da tradito a traditore, non so quanto possa influire un tradimento subito sulla possibilità di cedere più facilmente ad un tradimento fatto. Probabilmente la fiducia che è venuta meno incide ma non è certo un passaggio automatico e così frequente credo.
quindi ti appresti ad una separazione consensuale, avete già affrontato la situazione con le vostre figlie?


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Buongiorno colleghi.
> Ho letto diversi post e mi sono deciso a scrivere, non tantoper avere risposte, ma come sfogo di una situazione che mi fa stare male.
> Ho 47 anni, sposato, mia moglie 46 anni, 2 figlie di 19 anni.
> Nel 2010 scopro un tradimento di mia moglie. Una relazionedi 10 mesi e conclusa da 20 giorni.
> ...


Inevitabile.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> [...]
> Da circa 2 anni sono diventatotraditore.
> Mia moglie non si è accorta di nulla e a settembre di quest’anno glielo dico e le dico che me ne vado da casa.[...]


In cuor tuo sapevi già di non poter perdonare, c'hai provato per non buttare all'aria i 20 anni di cui parli ma hai visto che non era possibile. Ti capisco bene, è successo lo stesso a me ed a molti altri. In piu' ora le figlie sono cresciute e stanno molto tempo fuori casa..non senti piu' niente che ti tiene li.


----------



## flower7700 (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Da circa 2 anni sono diventatotraditore.


Ciao benvenuto.

Posso farti alcune domande? Spero avrai voglia di rispondere visto che sono incuriosita per una mia situazione personale. 

Come mai hai atteso 2 anni per separarti ? 
La tua nuova compagna come ha vissuto questi 2 anni essendo solo l'amante e dovendo tenere tutto segreto? 
Ti ha mai posto ultimatum? 
Tu le hai sempre detto di voler lasciare tua moglie oppure non lo hai mai detto?


----------



## MariLea (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Buongiorno colleghi.
> Ho letto diversi post e mi sono deciso a scrivere, non tantoper avere risposte, ma come sfogo di una situazione che mi fa stare male.
> Ho 47 anni, sposato, mia moglie 46 anni, 2 figlie di 19 anni.
> Nel 2010 scopro un tradimento di mia moglie. Una relazionedi 10 mesi e conclusa da 20 giorni.
> ...


Benvenuto collega 
Nessuno saprà mai come sarebbe andata senza il suo tradimento, ma è certo un certo sdoganamento se capita... ed a te è capitata una cosa bellissima...
Ormai le tue figlie sono grandi e potete vedervi quando volete. Però parla chiaro con loro sin da adesso e spiega, come hai fatto con noi, tutte le vicende che ti han portato fin qui ad una scelta postuma che ha salvaguardato la loro infanzia/adolescenza, sottolineando il tuo rispetto per la mamma, ma son cose che capitano...


----------



## ilnikko (14 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Benvenuto collega
> Nessuno saprà mai come sarebbe andata senza il suo tradimento, ma è certo un certo sdoganamento se capita... ed a te è capitata una cosa bellissima...
> Ormai le tue figlie sono grandi e potete vedervi quando volete. *Però parla chiaro con loro sin da adesso e spiega, come hai fatto con noi, tutte le vicende che ti han portato fin qui ad una scelta postuma che ha salvaguardato la loro infanzia/adolescenza, sottolineando il tuo rispetto per la mamma, ma son cose che capitano*...


Io alle mie figlie non direi tutto tutto...men che meno che la loro madre mi ha tradito. Si puo' tranquillamente omettere.


----------



## MariLea (14 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io alle mie figlie non direi tutto tutto...men che meno che la loro madre mi ha tradito. Si puo' tranquillamente omettere.


Ma che sono anni che il rapporto tra mamma e papà non va bene e son rimasti assieme perché loro erano piccole... questo sì.
Altrimenti potrebbero pensare la solita banalità dell'altra rovinafamiglie... ed il babbo che le abbandona per lei....


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

*Grazie per le risposte*

rispondo a qualche domanda:
non sono andato via prima perchè ho aspettato che le gemelle fossero grandi ed andassero via da casa;
no, lei non mi ha fatto pressione, è stata tradita e lasciata, sa cosa vuol dire e si immedesima anche con mia moglie oltre che con me allora, ma capisce che un tradimento è difficilissimo da perdonare realmente;

alle gemelle non dirò assolutamente che la mamma mi tradì, a loro non aggiunge nulla anzi toglie. spiegherò che ci sono problemi tra me e la mamma. non andrò subito a convivere con lei, ha 1 bimba piccola un passo alla volta. andrò a vivere da solo ma non dovrò più vivere con mia moglie.


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto.
> 
> Posso farti alcune domande? Spero avrai voglia di rispondere visto che sono incuriosita per una mia situazione personale.
> 
> ...




in parte ti ho già risposto mentre non ti ho detto su come l ha vissuta lei questa attesa.

entrambi feriti , ci siamo curati ed innamorati entrambi avevamo bisogno di tempo . il tenere segreto non è stato un problema , ha avuto la seperazione solo 6 mesi fa e non voleva neppure lei si sapesse e poi...la bimba va preparata


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> rispondo a qualche domanda:
> non sono andato via prima perchè ho aspettato che le gemelle fossero grandi ed andassero via da casa;
> no, lei non mi ha fatto pressione, è stata tradita e lasciata, sa cosa vuol dire e si immedesima anche con mia moglie oltre che con me allora, ma capisce che un tradimento è difficilissimo da perdonare realmente;
> 
> alle gemelle non dirò assolutamente che la mamma mi tradì, a loro non aggiunge nulla anzi toglie. spiegherò che ci sono problemi tra me e la mamma. non andrò subito a convivere con lei, ha 1 bimba piccola un passo alla volta. andrò a vivere da solo ma non dovrò più vivere con mia moglie.


Stai seguendo un iter regolare. Anche se tua moglie inizialmente non sapeva nulla, l'hai messa debitamente al corrente delle tue scelte. Un paio d'anni d'assestamento in questo caso ci stanno.

Come mai ti rovi qui?


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Stai seguendo un iter regolare. Anche se tua moglie inizialmente non sapeva nulla, l'hai messa debitamente al corrente delle tue scelte. Un paio d'anni d'assestamento in questo caso ci stanno.
> 
> Come mai ti rovi qui?


dopo aver  letto ho voluto condividere di me . Non nascondoche  un certo disagio l ho. Sono felice di andarmene sono innamorato della mia donna ma ho dentro di me un senso di fallimento c' è. Il progetto di vita non ha retto nel tempo, abbiamo 2 figlie che amiamo ma noi abbiamo fallito. Chi c' è passato e sono passati anni, appena lo scopri non fai queste considerazioni, si sente addosso anche lui/lei una patente di fallimento?  Tutto qui, non chiedo consigli tantomeno conforto.


----------



## Circe (14 Ottobre 2016)

" avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed ero morto dentro"

Ecco, hai descritto perfettamente cosa accade ad una persona tradita.
Il tuo racconto mi tocca molto.
E' molto introspettivo quello che si prova nel tempo che passa dopo.
E' difficile da spiegare persino a se stessi.
Io ci sto ancora con lui...la differenza che ho un piccolo e non due figli adulti. Io sono rimasta nella comfort zone perche uscirne sarebbe stato devastante per tanti. 
Una parte di me pero' crede che ci sia rimasta perche non ho avuto occasioni, non ho avuto corteggiatori, e non ho avuto voglia di averne. Ho chiuso il cancello, sollevato il ponte levatoio e fatto la mamma e la lavoratrice in questi anni. Ho detto addio inconsapevolmente alla mia parte da "femmina" chiudendola in un involucro di donna, dietro una barriera di distacco. Non posso dire di star male, perche vivo regolarmente la mia vita e ho chiuso a chiave i ricordi di quel che eravamo. Penso ora a quello che sono oggi. Una donna che se da sola ascolta una canzone o vede un tramonto prova un po di malinconia, ma che non sogna piu nella vita, perche' ha smesso di credere nell'amore tra uomo e donna e tra amici. Pero' bello, anche se non ci conosciamo ti auguro il meglio nella tua futura e nuova vita...


----------



## spleen (14 Ottobre 2016)

Dalle altrui storie si riesce spesso ad ottenere qualcosa di utile su cui riflettere ed io da questa storia ricavo una amara considerazione:
Se la moglie del nostro non avesse innescato il processo di dissoluzione del rapporto di coppia, molto probabilmente (non sicuramente, probabilmente,) il matrimonio non si sarebbe sfasciato.
Ora perchè la moglie abbia iniziato questo non lo so, noia, nuova eccitazione, disamoramento o quant' altro, spero almeno si sia chiesta se pochi attimi di piacere valgano la distruzione di un rapporto consolidato.
E non è per darle contro o addosso è per constatare come sia semplice devastare e quanto difficile costruire, seguendo un destino beffardo e spesso feroce.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> " avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed ero morto dentro"
> 
> Ecco, hai descritto perfettamente cosa accade ad una persona tradita.
> Il tuo racconto mi tocca molto.
> ...


Se non ti offendi

:abbraccio:


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dalle altrui storie si riesce spesso ad ottenere qualcosa di utile su cui riflettere ed io da questa storia ricavo una amara considerazione:
> Se la moglie del nostro non avesse innescato il processo di dissoluzione del rapporto di coppia, molto probabilmente (non sicuramente, probabilmente,) il matrimonio non si sarebbe sfasciato.
> Ora perchè la moglie abbia iniziato questo non lo so, noia, nuova eccitazione, disamoramento o quant' altro, spero almeno si sia chiesta se pochi attimi di piacere valgano la distruzione di un rapporto consolidato.
> E non è per darle contro o addosso è per constatare come sia semplice devastare e quanto difficile costruire, seguendo un destino beffardo e spesso feroce.


Quello che è stato è stato, è successo . Io e lei ne abbiamo parlato e litigato e pianto sino ad esaurirci ma non puoi farci nulla è già successo. Il " non lo farò più" o " sarò un marito migliore " hanno poco senso è già successo tutto e ci devi fare i conti. Comunque pensava di essersi innamorata .


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> " avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed ero morto dentro"
> 
> Ecco, hai descritto perfettamente cosa accade ad una persona tradita.
> Il tuo racconto mi tocca molto.
> ...


Io per un anno ero sulle montagne russe, poi 3 anni circa anestetizzato come dici tu del ponte levatoio e poi finalmente la " guarigione" la pace con me con i sensi di colpa che l altro ti trasmette e non solo l' altro ( se l ha fatto l avrai trascurata!)....pacificarsi con l universo femminile e poi scoprirsi nuovamente fragilmente e fortemente vulnerabili/invincibili perchè innamorati ! Sento mio quanto hai scritto e che ho evidenziato in neretto.


----------



## Circe (14 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ti offendi
> 
> :abbraccio:


Certo che non mi offendo....ognuno ha il suo cammino da percorrere....grazie


----------



## riccardo1973 (14 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io alle mie figlie non direi tutto tutto...men che meno che la loro madre mi ha tradito. Si puo' tranquillamente omettere.


ciao, secondo me ti sei mosso con i giusti tempi....hai conosciuto una donna con cui hai provato delle emozioni che sono diventate amore, le bambine sono ormai donne con cui parlarte e spiegare la situazione tra te e tua moglie, anche secondo me parlando dei vostri tradimenti, giusto per farle uscire dai falsi miti delle fiabe della buona notte tra cenerentola biancaneve e il principe azzurro. Mi è piaciuta la tua storia, bravo....bonne chance!


----------



## flower7700 (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> in parte ti ho già risposto mentre non ti ho detto su come l ha vissuta lei questa attesa.
> 
> entrambi feriti , ci siamo curati ed innamorati entrambi avevamo bisogno di tempo . il tenere segreto non è stato un problema , ha avuto la seperazione solo 6 mesi fa e non voleva neppure lei si sapesse e poi...la bimba va preparata


Tu ti senti pronto per una eventuale convivenza con lei ? Con una figlia piccola ? 
Non pensi che se vivi poi da solo potresti anche apprezzare o preferire la vita da single invece di tornare come indietro nel tempo, con moglie e figlia piccola in casa ?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> " avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed ero morto dentro"
> 
> Ecco, hai descritto perfettamente cosa accade ad una persona tradita.
> Il tuo racconto mi tocca molto.
> ...


O.T. per Circe.

Non coltivare la tua freddezza. Puoi ancora provare cose a cui non vuoi credere. Puoi trovarti a piangere di tenerezza.
Ma hai bisogno di dire a lui che sei libera.


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Tu ti senti pronto per una eventuale convivenza con lei ? Con una figlia piccola ?
> Non pensi che se vivi poi da solo potresti anche apprezzare o preferire la vita da single invece di tornare come indietro nel tempo, con moglie e figlia piccola in casa ?





Non lo so, per ora vado via di casa, poi si vedrà. Restare con mia moglie ha perso oramai di significato. L ho scritto prima: società di scopo e ora scopo raggiunto.
 Ora è importante per me avere questo amore e non dovermi nascondere per poterlo vivere. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Altravita (14 Ottobre 2016)

*Ho letto e riletto*

Più volte il post di Circe . Apriti sii aperta alla vita e vedrai che la canzone non l ascolterai da sola e assieme vi emozionerete . Anche io ho vissuto 3 anni anestetizzato ma se non ti chiudi un uomo bello che ti farà felice arriverà , dipende da te : non aver paura di vivere .


----------



## MariLea (14 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Io per un anno ero sulle montagne russe, poi 3 anni circa anestetizzato come dici tu del ponte levatoio e poi finalmente la " guarigione" la pace con me con i sensi di colpa che l altro ti trasmette e non solo l' altro ( se l ha fatto l avrai trascurata!)....pacificarsi con l universo femminile e poi scoprirsi nuovamente fragilmente e fortemente vulnerabili/invincibili perchè innamorati ! Sento mio quanto hai scritto e che ho evidenziato in neretto.


La tua è una storia che dà forza e speranza a chi è ancora 'sulle montagne russe' :up:


----------



## Altravita (15 Ottobre 2016)

*Una cosa che mi ha macerato*

È la reale motivazione della rottura con lui . Lei mi disse che era " tornata " perché aveva capito che voleva me e la sua famiglia , penso sia normale e scontata come risposta . Mi sono sempre chiesto però se fosse la verità . Non è che lei è tornata perché alla fine si è' sacrificata perché non si è sentita di lasciarmi con relativa sofferenza per le figlie ? Oppure che lui , stanco del giochino , me l ha rispedita indietro ? Quando la vedevo assente nei suoi pensieri questi dubbi mi devastavano e delle sue risposte non riuscivo a fidarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> È la reale motivazione della rottura con lui . Lei mi disse che era " tornata " perché aveva capito che voleva me e la sua famiglia , penso sia normale e scontata come risposta . Mi sono sempre chiesto però se fosse la verità . Non è che lei è tornata perché alla fine si è' sacrificata perché non si è sentita di lasciarmi con relativa sofferenza per le figlie ? Oppure che lui , stanco del giochino , me l ha rispedita indietro ? Quando la vedevo assente nei suoi pensieri questi dubbi mi devastavano e delle sue risposte non riuscivo a fidarmi.


Nella vita si sceglie con il coraggio che si ha considerando molte cose.
L'hai fatto tu e l'ha fatto lei.
Vivi pienamente il risultato delle scelte fatte.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella vita si sceglie con il coraggio che si ha considerando molte cose.
> L'hai fatto tu e l'ha fatto lei.
> Vivi pienamente il risultato delle scelte fatte.


ibis redibis non morieris in bello

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ibis redibis non morieris in bello
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


...basta una virgola...e la medaglia gira...


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> " avevo cambiatola percezione non più NOI ma IO e LEI ed ero morto dentro"
> 
> Ecco, hai descritto perfettamente cosa accade ad una persona tradita.
> Il tuo racconto mi tocca molto.
> ...


Non ti manca la tua parte femminile? Spero che tu la ritrovi prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## Lampone (15 Ottobre 2016)

*Mi hai commossa...*

Sono stata tradita anche io ed è terribile la morte interiore che ho provato. 
Adesso per fortuna a distanza di quasi tre anni posso dire di stare meglio.
E pensa... ironia della sorte al momento sono L'amante di un uomo sposato.
Non sono innamorata... ma mi fa stare bene.
Goditi la tua meritata felicità!


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita anche io ed è terribile la morte interiore che ho provato.
> Adesso per fortuna a distanza di quasi tre anni posso dire di stare meglio.
> E pensa... ironia della sorte al momento sono L'amante di un uomo sposato.
> Non sono innamorata... ma mi fa stare bene.
> Goditi la tua meritata felicità!


Interessante la tua esperienza. Come dire...mai dire mai!


----------



## Lampone (15 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Interessante la tua esperienza. Come dire...mai dire mai!


Esatto... proprio così


----------



## Altravita (2 Novembre 2016)

*ciao a tutti e a tutte*

abbiamo approfittato dei giorni di vacanza e l abbiamo detto alle gemelle. Me ne andrò entro un mese.


----------



## Ross (2 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> abbiamo approfittato dei giorni di vacanza e l abbiamo detto alle gemelle. *Me ne andrò entro un mese*.



Ciao!
Doni speranza al genere dei traditi... 

Tua moglie come ha presto la cosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> abbiamo approfittato dei giorni di vacanza e l abbiamo detto alle gemelle. Me ne andrò entro un mese.


Cavolo,decisione importante !!!!

come ti senti ora che ne avete parlato con loro ?


----------



## Altravita (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo,decisione importante !!!!
> 
> come ti senti ora che ne avete parlato con loro ?




Mi sento svuotato. da un lato sono felice dall' altro le guardo, cerco di capire cosa pensano...come stanno realmente.


----------



## Altravita (2 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Doni speranza al genere dei traditi...
> 
> Tua moglie come ha presto la cosa?




oramai è rassegnata. mi spiace che si colpevolizzi: l assioma mi hai tradito e ora sono io che me ne vado non è così automatico. certo che da allora la percezione del nostro vivere assieme l ho cambiata...questo lei l ha capito da subito...ed è questo che le fa male.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi sento svuotato. da un lato sono felice dall' altro le guardo, cerco di capire cosa pensano...come stanno realmente.


L'importante è che tu mantenga un dialogo con loro il più possibile ( viste le circostanze ) sereno e sincero e vedrai che troverete un nuovo equilibrio 

ti capisco, hai veramente preso una decisione forte :abbraccio:


----------



## Altravita (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu mantenga un dialogo con loro il più possibile ( viste le circostanze ) sereno e sincero e vedrai che troverete un nuovo equilibrio
> 
> ti capisco, hai veramente preso una decisione forte :abbraccio:




impossibile continuare così, con la doppia vita....anche se comunicata a settembre...uscire e vedere mia moglie che piange perchè immagina....aver voglia di telefonare a lei e non poterlo fare perchè mia moglie vicina ...e non sarebbe stato delicato....anche se lei usciva e tornava tardi all' epoca


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> impossibile continuare così, con la doppia vita....anche se comunicata a settembre...uscire e vedere mia moglie che piange perchè immagina....aver voglia di telefonare a lei e non poterlo fare perchè mia moglie vicina ...e non sarebbe stato delicato....anche se lei usciva e tornava tardi all' epoca


Separarsi è drammatico, ma non è tragico.:up:


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

*Piazzata di*

Mia moglie alla mia donna . Sotto casa sua le da della Troia e rovina famiglie .


----------



## Skorpio (11 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Altravita ha detto:


> Mia moglie alla mia donna . Sotto casa sua le da della Troia e rovina famiglie .


E tu....?
Silenzioso spettatore....?


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tu....?
> Silenzioso spettatore....?


Io non c ero . Poi ho parlato con mia moglie da solo


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mia moglie alla mia donna . Sotto casa sua le da della Troia e rovina famiglie .


Tua moglie non è rasssegnata...è disperata.
Quando fai queste scenate sei soltanto disperata.
Mi dispiace tanto, guarda che situazioni porta il tradimento (e non parlo del tuo s'intende).


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mia moglie alla mia donna . Sotto casa sua le da della Troia e rovina famiglie .





Altravita ha detto:


> Io non c ero . Poi ho parlato con mia moglie da solo


Mi dispiace tanto  Cosa è emerso dalla vostra discussione?



Diletta ha detto:


> Tua moglie non è rasssegnata...è disperata.
> Quando fai queste scenate sei soltanto disperata.
> Mi dispiace tanto, guarda che situazioni porta il tradimento (e non parlo del tuo s'intende).


Disperata sì, concordo... ma penso più per l'abbandono imminente, che per il tradimento in sè per sè.
D'altro canto, non sempre un tradimento esita in una rottura della coppia preesistente, né la decisione di andarsene è motivata invariabilmente da un tradimento precedente.
Sicuramente l'altr* rappresenta un ottimo bersaglio contro il quale scagliare in modo esplosivo la propria rabbia, senza tenere conto del fatto che le coppie si minano dall'interno, principalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mia moglie alla mia donna . Sotto casa sua le da della Troia e rovina famiglie .


Cappero !!! evidentemente tua moglie sta soffrendo molto


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

Si è per l abbandono . Le ho detto che il rapporto non è finito per questa donna ma il rapporto è nato perché questo era finito . Lei dice che non è vero , abbiamo faticato ma poi eravamo di nuovi felici . Mi ha elencato momenti belli passati assieme .


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Si è per l abbandono . Le ho detto che il rapporto non è finito per questa donna ma il rapporto è nato perché questo era finito . Lei dice che non è vero , abbiamo faticato ma poi eravamo di nuovi felici . Mi ha elencato momenti belli passati assieme .


Probabilmente questo è il suo lato della verità, ovvero quello che percepiva lei e il modo in cui si sentiva lei.
In realtà credo che la fase dell'incredulità sia fisiologica e che al momento le sia impossibile chiamare a raccolta tutte le distonie, le tensioni e i mancati incontri che sicuramente ci sono stati tra voi, ma che ora nega. Pian piano riaffioreranno anche quelli, ma ci vorrà del tempo. Negare il fallimento o imputarlo a intromissioni dall'esterno è meno doloroso, almeno inizialmente.
Sarà un periodo molto difficile per lei e anche per te, che immagino non resti indifferente.
Mi dispiace molto 
Immagino che anche la tua nuova compagna sia rimasta un po' scossa...


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Probabilmente questo è il suo lato della verità, ovvero quello che percepiva lei e il modo in cui si sentiva lei.
> In realtà credo che la fase dell'incredulità sia fisiologica e che al momento le sia impossibile chiamare a raccolta tutte le distonie, le tensioni e i mancati incontri che sicuramente ci sono stati tra voi, ma che ora nega. Pian piano riaffioreranno anche quelli, ma ci vorrà del tempo. Negare il fallimento o imputarlo a intromissioni dall'esterno è meno doloroso, almeno inizialmente.
> Sarà un periodo molto difficile per lei e anche per te, che immagino non resti indifferente.
> Mi dispiace molto
> Immagino che anche la tua nuova compagna sia rimasta un po' scossa...


Abbastanza scossa . Lei comunque si immedesima : fu tradita e lasciata. Mi ha detto di rimanere sino a dopo natale


----------



## iosolo (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Abbastanza scossa . Lei comunque si immedesima : fu tradita e lasciata. Mi ha detto di rimanere sino a dopo natale


Se la vostra scelta è fatta è inutile tirarla per le lunghe per me. 
Il passo ormai è fatto, vivilo fino in fondo, rimandarlo non aiuterebbe.


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se la vostra scelta è fatta è inutile tirarla per le lunghe per me.
> Il passo ormai è fatto, vivilo fino in fondo, rimandarlo non aiuterebbe.


È la mia compagna che mi dice di fare il natale a casa con le figlie


----------



## iosolo (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> È la mia compagna che mi dice di fare il natale a casa con le figlie


E tu che ne pensi?! 
la tua compagna è scossa e non sta pensando con lucidità secondo me. Che cambia passare Natale a casa, che cambia alla fine?! Tua moglie penserà che c'è ancora un piccolissimo barlume di speranza, le tue figlie non riusciranno più a capire cosa sta succedendo e te???
Ti farebbe stare meglio, forse?


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> È la mia compagna che mi dice di fare il natale a casa con le figlie



Concordo con lei che devi passare Natale con le tue figlie, ma devi lasciare casa prima, così è ancora più chiara, per chi non l'ha capita e non vuole farsene una ragione, qual è la tua posizione.


----------



## patroclo (11 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Concordo con lei che devi passare Natale con le tue figlie, ma devi lasciare casa prima, così è ancora più chiara, per chi non l'ha capita e non vuole farsene una ragione, qual è la tua posizione.


quoto........ le ragazze sono grandi e sicuramente le feste sono ancora momenti importanti .... ma attenzione che non diventino un'arma....


----------



## Altravita (11 Novembre 2016)

Il programma e di fare trasloco per il ponte dell 8 dicembre e pranzare a natale con loro . Il 26 stare con la mia donna visto che la sua bimba andrà dal papà


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Il programma e di fare trasloco per il ponte dell 8 dicembre e pranzare a natale con loro . Il 26 stare con la mia donna visto che la sua bimba andrà dal papà



:up:


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Il programma e di fare trasloco per il ponte dell 8 dicembre e pranzare a natale con loro . Il 26 stare con la mia donna visto che la sua bimba andrà dal papà





delfino curioso ha detto:


> :up:



Mi sembra il programma migliore e meno ambiguo possibile :up:


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

*Le cose stanno degenerando*

questa mattina , dopo una litigata furiosa iniziata per motivi futili , ho rotto un vaso regalato da sua madre anni fa , ho deciso di farmi ospitare da mia sorella in attesa di avere casa .  Piu  che stanco sono stufo .


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> questa mattina , dopo una litigata furiosa iniziata per motivi futili , ho rotto un vaso regalato da sua madre anni fa , ho deciso di farmi ospitare da mia sorella in attesa di avere casa .  Piu  che stanco sono stufo .


Hai fatto bene, anche perché inizi a perdere la pazienza ed essere, tuo malgrado, aggressivo.
 Oggi hai rotto un vaso domani non si sa.


----------



## trilobita (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> questa mattina , dopo una litigata furiosa iniziata per motivi futili , ho rotto un vaso regalato da sua madre anni fa , ho deciso di farmi ospitare da mia sorella in attesa di avere casa .  Piu  che stanco sono stufo .



Ma davvero é convinta che  si era tutto risolto,che eravate tornati alla normalità,che quei dieci mesi non avessero lasciato nessuno strascico?Perché da qui si intuisce tutt'altro,visto che tu,nonostante abbia ritrovato il sorriso accanto ad.un'altra donna,tutt'ora non parli volentieri di quei dieci mesi,anzi si evince che eviti accuratamente di parlarne,presumo,per non pensarci....


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma davvero é convinta che  si era tutto risolto,che eravate tornati alla normalità,che quei dieci mesi non avessero lasciato nessuno strascico?Perché da qui si intuisce tutt'altro,visto che tu,nonostante abbia ritrovato il sorriso accanto ad.un'altra donna,tutt'ora non parli volentieri di quei dieci mesi,anzi si evince che eviti accuratamente di parlarne,presumo,per non pensarci....


Il vaso l ho rotto accidentalmente ed è la causa scatenante della lite successiva . Lo dice lei per me non fu mai così . Scrissi nel primo post che ero morto dentro e che avevo cambiato la percezione della coppia non più noi ma io e lei .


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> questa mattina , dopo una litigata furiosa iniziata per motivi futili , ho rotto un vaso regalato da sua madre anni fa , *ho deciso di farmi ospitare da mia sorella in attesa di avere casa* .  Piu  che stanco sono stufo .


Hai fatto bene.

Lei è in escalation mano a mano che la realtà del fatto che tu te ne stai andando si avvicina. 

Mettere distanza depotenzia. 
Lei. 
Ma più che altro permette a te di avere una visione più lucida e non trovarti coinvolto in situazioni che vuoi lasciarti alle spalle (vedi litigata di stamattina). 

E anche a lei scende l'ansia del "cosa succederà". 
In questo modo può entrare nella realtà anzichè immaginarla...

Le stai dando una mano in questo modo...


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma davvero é convinta che  si era tutto risolto,che eravate tornati alla normalità,che quei dieci mesi non avessero lasciato nessuno strascico?Perché da qui si intuisce tutt'altro,visto che tu,nonostante abbia ritrovato il sorriso accanto ad.un'altra donna,tutt'ora non parli volentieri di quei dieci mesi,anzi si evince che eviti accuratamente di parlarne,presumo,per non pensarci....


...il mio ex voleva amabilmente mangiarci il gelato insieme al tavolo della nostra cucina dopo avermi minacciata di morte. 

La mente umana sa fare acrobazie quando vuole mantenere lo stato di stabilità del sistema.


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...il mio ex voleva amabilmente mangiarci il gelato insieme al tavolo della nostra cucina dopo avermi minacciata di morte.
> 
> La mente umana sa fare acrobazie quando vuole mantenere lo stato di stabilità del sistema.





Mi ha detto cose con l' intento di farmi stare male di ferirmi più che poteva


----------



## Piperita (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha detto cose con l' intento di farmi stare male di ferirmi più che poteva


Secondo te perché vuole ferirti?
Una persona che dice volontariamente cose che feriscono l'altro è arrabbiata. Tu sai darti una spiegazione?


----------



## trilobita (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha detto cose con l' intento di farmi stare male di ferirmi più che poteva


Puoi essere più esplicito?


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene.
> 
> Lei è in escalation mano a mano che la realtà del fatto che tu te ne stai andando si avvicina.
> 
> ...


Hai capacità di vedere le cose da angolazioni diverse che è unica . Non pensavo che stessi aiutandola .


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Puoi essere più esplicito?


In pratica a differenza dell altro giorno , quando mi ha detto che eravamo felici , mi ha detto che lei è sfigata . Mi ha detto che si sacrifico per la famiglia lasciando l altro ma lei voleva lui . Che non passa giorno che non lo pensi e quando lo vede le viene tanta malinconia . Che ha scelto di stare con un uomo da poco come me e ora è sola .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> In pratica a differenza dell altro giorno , quando mi ha detto che eravamo felici , mi ha detto che lei è sfigata . Mi ha detto che si sacrifico per la famiglia lasciando l altro ma lei voleva lui . Che non passa giorno che non lo pensi e quando lo vede le viene tanta malinconia . Che ha scelto di stare con un uomo da poco come me e ora è sola .


...e l'uva è acerba.


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e l'uva è acerba.


Cioè ? Non ti ho capita


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Cioè ? Non ti ho capita


Vedendo che ti ha perso, dice che in fondo non ti voleva


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedendo che ti ha perso, dice che in fondo non ti voleva


Mi ha anche detto che a quei tempi un vero uomo l avrebbe sbattuta fuori di casa


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha anche detto che a quei tempi un vero uomo l avrebbe sbattuta fuori di casa


Sono sicuro che mi chiamerà per scusarsi domani o lunedì al massimo


----------



## Leda (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha anche detto che a quei tempi un vero uomo l avrebbe sbattuta fuori di casa






Altravita ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che mi chiamerà per scusarsi domani o lunedì al massimo


Voglio sperare! E' stata proprio una pessima uscita.


----------



## trilobita (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> In pratica a differenza dell altro giorno , quando mi ha detto che eravamo felici , mi ha detto che lei è sfigata . Mi ha detto che si sacrifico per la famiglia lasciando l altro ma lei voleva lui . Che non passa giorno che non lo pensi e quando lo vede le viene tanta malinconia . Che ha scelto di stare con un uomo da poco come me e ora è sola .


Dovrebbe ringraziarti allora.Adesso potrà dedicare tutte le sue attenzioni al suo vero amore.
Avrebbe dovuto essere sincera a suo tempo e dirti che amava lui e non più te e che tornava con te solo per senso del dovere nei confronti della famiglia.Peccato per quei 10 mesi per elaborare questo popó di proposito.
Credo che,nei tuoi panni,io a Natale,mi farei vedere solo al mattino per il regalo delle figlie e archivierei il tutto.il pranzo con chiunque ,con tua sorella,con chi vuoi,ma non con lei,rischi di rovinarti le feste.
Lei,al limite,può invitare il sostituto,ammesso che sia disponibile


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha detto cose con l' intento di farmi stare male di ferirmi più che poteva



e non saranno le ultime stanne certo. Meno male che avete figli grandi, in questo periodo sto "assistendo" ad una separazione di una persona di famiglia con due bimbi piccoli dove la madre dice di tutto e fa di tutto al padre alle presenza de piccoli.


----------



## Altravita (12 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dovrebbe ringraziarti allora.Adesso potrà dedicare tutte le sue attenzioni al suo vero amore.
> Avrebbe dovuto essere sincera a suo tempo e dirti che amava lui e non più te e che tornava con te solo per senso del dovere nei confronti della famiglia.Peccato per quei 10 mesi per elaborare questo popó di proposito.
> Credo che,nei tuoi panni,io a Natale,mi farei vedere solo al mattino per il regalo delle figlie e archivierei il tutto.il pranzo con chiunque ,con tua sorella,con chi vuoi,ma non con lei,rischi di rovinarti le feste.
> Lei,al limite,può invitare il sostituto,ammesso che sia disponibile


Ma è fuori di se non è lei . A Natale farò finta di nulla : le gemelle non hanno colpe .


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che mi chiamerà per scusarsi domani o lunedì al massimo


Se continua ancora a dire cose senza senso (molto probabile) evita di rispondere al telefono altrimenti non riuscirai a vivere serenamente la tua nuova vita.


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Mi ha detto cose con l' intento di farmi stare male di ferirmi più che poteva





Altravita ha detto:


> Hai capacità di vedere le cose da angolazioni diverse che è unica . Non pensavo che stessi aiutandola .


Cosa si vuol raggiungere ferendo l'altro? Specialmente l'altro a cui in un modo o nell'altro si è voluto bene.

Un livello molto basico riguarda il "sto male io, tu sei la causa, faccio male anche a te". Un po' come i bambini che preso il pugno dall'amico, non stanno a pensarci...o piangono o glielo tornano o entrambe le cose. 
Ma si sta parlando di un dolore presente. 

Nel vostro caso il dolore ha riguardato il futuro, nei vostri ultimi mesi insieme.

Affonda le radici nel passato, passa nel presente ma, nella situazione in cui eravate, ossia voi che aspettavate che tu te ne andassi (con aspettative completamente diverse) riguardava fondamentalmente ancora il futuro. 

Il dolore del passato porta rimorsi, rimpianti, aspettative e condizionamenti. 

Il dolore futuro è una cosa più complessa. 

Un po' come vedere l'ago che si avvicina alla pelle, chiudere gli occhi anticipando il dolore del buco e aprirli stupiti di non aver sentito praticamente nulla. 

Il dolore futuro riguarda l'anticipazione del dolore. 

Ecco, il dolore che sente tua moglie non riguarda una realtà presente. Affrontabile qui ed ora. 

Riguarda più i suoi immaginari sul dolore. E le sue aspettative di dolore. La sua anticipazione appunto.
Che sono cose talmente ingarbugliate da far alzare vertiginosamente i livelli di ansia e paura. 
Sommaci il da dove proviene nel vostro caso, ossia anche da un suo tradimento...gli ingredienti sono piuttosto esplosivi. 

Se ci guardi, mano a mano che si avvicina il momento del passaggio alla realtà di ciò che lei teme le provocherà dolore, lei sale di livello, escalation appunto, e i suoi agiti, verbali a quanto dici, diventano mano a mano più aggressivi, meno dialogici e più violenti. 
E non è lei fuori di testa eh...sono dinamiche normalissime e diffusissime. E' paura. E ansia. 

Lei ha avuto il tempo di costruire e coltivare i suoi immaginari e la sua aspettativa di dolore ed al contempo la speranza di convincerti a non fare quello che le provocherà dolore. 
Quindi è rimasta in oscillazione fra paura e speranza per un tot di tempo. 

Il tempo passa, ma non ti convince. Il momento si avvicina, cala la speranza e aumenta l'impatto con l'immaginario. 
Cresce la paura. Tu sei colui che crea tutto questo. E diventi nemico. Ed al contempo il suo salvatore. 

Il tempo passa, il senso di destabilizzazione cresce e con esso l'ansia e la paura.  

Il passaggio all'agito è un tentativo di difendersi dall'ansia dell'impotenza e dalla paura di una situazione che si sta temendo e che ancora non si può toccare e affrontare, che è quindi assolutamente fuori dal controllo. 

Esterno. La si potrebbe controllare solo internamente, dominando le proprie emozioni. Ma questo è un atto di volontà e consapevolezza...ed inoltre per dominare le proprie emozioni serve saperci mettere distanza per poi saperle "vedere" e analizzare. 
E servono strumenti e esperienza per farlo. E anche con strumenti ed esperienza, non è per niente facile ed è tendenzialmente riduzione del danno. 

Fra l'altro lei ha lasciato tutto in mano a te. Tu stai decidendo i tempi della sua attesa. 
Lei si è messa in un qualche modo in posizione di subire la situazione. 

Ho provato ad immedesimarmi in lei...io non sarei stata capace di rimanere lì...avrei come minimo voluto decidere con te i tempi della tua fuoriuscita da casa. E mica per rompere i coglioni. MA semplicemente perchè la questione dell'attesa riguarda il personalissimo limite dell'anticipazione del dolore. E ognuno sa il proprio, ed è fra l'altro un limite molto variabile...tanto che di fronte all'ipotesi della morte, tendiamo a distogliere lo sguardo...proprio per non cadere nella disperazione dell'anticipazione. Fra le altre cose. Ma questo è ot. 

Tendenzialmente ciò che succede, in situazione di paura e ansia, è o esplosione o implosione. 

Inoltre, se sei ferito, sei debole. Se la ferita è provocata da l'illusione di un maggior controllo. 
Tu sei fra l'altro il generatore della situazione fuori controllo, e "indebolito" tu, l'illusione è che anche la situazione sembra possa divenire più controllabile. 
Se può ferirti il suo potere non è svanito. Lei può ancora fare qualcosa. Non è completamente impotente di fronte alla paura. 

D'altro canto il ferire te è anche un esorcismo della ferita dentro di lei. La sposta su di te. 
Aggiungici il carico da mille della delusione del fatto che le sue speranze salvifiche riversate su di te (nella speranza che tu potessi cambiare idea) sono andate perse....e ti spieghi anche le frasi che ti ha indirizzato e che tentano di andare a minare la tua dignità e il tuo valore, e la tua potenza di maschio.  

Questi sono i motivi per cui la stai aiutando. 
Uscire di casa interrompe lo stato di anticipazione. E il dolore diventa presente. 
LA fermi. E la rimetti nel tempo presente. Concreto. Dandole di conseguenza la possibilità di rientrare in se stessa.  

Uscendo di casa, il dolore non glielo togli, anzi glielo rendi presente, e per fortuna..che se ci pensi, l'anticipazione è una delle forme della tortura. 
Le fai male, ma le togli l'ansia di una situazione che riguardava il futuro e non il presente...e che quindi la rendeva totalmente impotente. La liberi dall'impotenza. 

Paradossalmente, andandotene, le stai dando la possibilità di uscire dagli immaginari e dalle aspettative del dolore per affrontare quello reale. E per scoprirsi capace e adeguata alla situazione. 

In questi termini la stai aiutando. 

Poi cosa lei farà, se riuscirà o meno...non riguarda te. Ma lei. La sua capacità di guardarsi e ascoltarsi. Concedersi al suo dolore e a quel che ne conseguirà. In termini di consapevolezza del come ci è arrivata e del come ne potrà uscire. Ma sono questioni sue. Non tue. 

Uscire di casa è inoltre stoppare le escalation, e anche questo è aiuto...perchè in escalation non si sa mai in anticipo dove si può arrivare. E sono dinamiche rischiose e pericolose. 
Di cui poi ci sono le conseguenze da pagare.

Il concetto di aiuto...dipende da come la si guarda...
A volte aiutare riguarda il sapere dare il dolore. 
E penso sia una delle cose più complesse si possa riuscire a fare...ed una fra le più amorevoli. 
E una in cui si è più soli. 

Quoto delfino, quando dice che probabilmente ci saranno altri episodi...ti auguro di riuscire a "vederla" e a trovare il modo di stopparla. Fermarla...sta in fondo punendo se stessa.
E penso possa far bene anche a te, dopo 20 anni, lasciarla andare al meglio che lei concede, ma comunque a posto con te stesso.


----------



## Altravita (13 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa si vuol raggiungere ferendo l'altro? Specialmente l'altro a cui in un modo o nell'altro si è voluto bene.
> 
> Un livello molto basico riguarda il "sto male io, tu sei la causa, faccio male anche a te". Un po' come i bambini che preso il pugno dall'amico, non stanno a pensarci...o piangono o glielo tornano o entrambe le cose.
> Ma si sta parlando di un dolore presente.
> ...


Ho letto più volte e ancora scopro nuovi spunti di riflessione . Sono passati anni da quando mi tradi ora io sono felice con una altra e mi spiace vederla così e dopo ciò che mi hai spiegato e anche peggio . Non ne sono più innamorato ma le voglio tanto tanto bene . Cosa fare per aiutarla oltre ad andarmene ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ma è fuori di se non è lei . A Natale farò finta di nulla : le gemelle non hanno colpe .


Bravo, fai bene 
lei ormai è talmente arrabbiata con te che direbbe qualsiasi cosa pur di ferirti 
le figlie lasciatele fuori da certi aspri comfronti finché potete


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa si vuol raggiungere ferendo l'altro? Specialmente l'altro a cui in un modo o nell'altro si è voluto bene.
> 
> Un livello molto basico riguarda il "sto male io, tu sei la causa, faccio male anche a te". Un po' come i bambini che preso il pugno dall'amico, non stanno a pensarci...o piangono o glielo tornano o entrambe le cose.
> Ma si sta parlando di un dolore presente.
> ...


:bravooo: Perfetto !!!!


----------



## Leda (13 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

Il concetto di 'ansia anticipatoria' è illuminante! 
Preziosissima come sempre :up:

Mi chiedo comunque quali fantasmi si agitino dentro questa donna, per smuoverle condotte come queste...


----------



## ipazia (13 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ho letto più volte e ancora scopro nuovi spunti di riflessione . Sono passati anni da quando mi tradi ora io sono felice con una altra e mi spiace vederla così e dopo ciò che mi hai spiegato e anche peggio . Non ne sono più innamorato ma le voglio tanto tanto bene . *Cosa fare per aiutarla oltre ad andarmene ?*


Non lo so 

Provare a rispondere a quella domanda sarebbe un po' come guardare dentro la sfera di cristallo e indovinare il futuro. Da esterna fra l'altro. 

E poi, rispondendoti, ti toglierei il gusto di imparare te stesso da te e da quel che la Vita ti sta offrendo. 

Credo però che in quel che hai scritto, nel sottolineato ci siano tutte le risposte che cerchi. 

Le Tue risposte al Vostro rapporto che si sta concludendo. 

In fondo quel che state facendo è partecipare al vostro funerale. Celebrare la vostra morte. 

E ognuno di voi lo farà a suo modo. E non può che essere così. 

Io Credo che tanto quanto si celebri la Vita, tanto quanto si debba celebrare la Morte. 
Con lo stesso rispetto e con lo stesso affetto. 

E quindi riconoscendo che è Morte. E non Vita. 
Con quello che la Morte porta con sè. 
E non dimenticando che la Morte porta Vita. 

E Vita è anche Dolore e Disperazione. 
La misura della nostra pochezza di fronte agli avvenimenti. 
Un bagno di umiltà di fronte all'immagine glorificata che abbiamo ognuno costruito di noi stessi. 
Individualmente e socialmente. 

Noi, nella nostra società, ci dimentichiamo spesso di celebrare il Dolore, la Disperazione. 
Vorremmo che non esistessero. 
Ci siamo inventati di tutto per tentare di eliminarli dal vissuto. 

Ho mal di testa. Pastiglia. 
Mal di pancia. Pastiglia. 

Vogliamo subito la soluzione per stare bene. 
E spesso e volentieri ci troviamo a maneggiare un bene effimero. Volatile. Palliativo. 

Tendiamo a dimenticare che il mal di pancia non è la malattia. 
Ma un messaggio che il nostro corpo ci sta lanciando per segnalarci cose. Che meritano attenzione. 

L'ansia è un messaggio delle nostre emozioni. Segna cose. A ognuno le sue. 
La si vorrebbe evitare (e tendenzialmente si finisce nell'ansia di avere l'ansia, aggrovigliando anzichè sciogliendo i nodi). Oppure si sceglie la via del farmaco per sedare. 

E non sono per niente contro la sedazione. Anzi. 
Credo serva in certe situazioni. Per prendere una pausa. Per riposare. Il dolore stanca. Moltissimo. 
Anche perchè non siamo abituati a considerarlo come semplice parte del vivere. E quindi siamo veramente inesperti nel maneggiarlo. 
Il nostro e quello altrui. 

E vorremmo evitarlo. A noi stessi. E a chi vogliamo bene. 
Come se fosse il male. Una sorta di punizione. 
Come se non riuscissimo ad accettare che anche il Dolore è parte del Vivere. 

La realtà però, è che siamo composti anche di Dolore. 
E per fortuna...il Dolore è un modo per vivificarci. Per ricordarci che siamo ancora pieni di Vita. 

Ci sono volte in cui a tenerci vivi è solo il dolore del vivere. 
MA siamo vivi. Anche in quel modo lì. 

Celebrare il dolore è riconoscergli la sua dignità. La sua necessarietà. La sua funzione. 
Fargli posto. E riconoscerlo. Appropriarcene. E anche, per certi versi, accettare la sua carezza. 

Su noi stessi...ed è relativamente facile. 

Su chi a cui vogliamo bene...ecco...la cosa si complica. Perchè l'altro, il dolore dell'altro, ci ricorda del nostro. 

Quindi...non so rispondere alla tua domanda. Darti consigli concreti. Anche perchè la concretezza non è anticipabile e la si svolge mentre accade. 
Te ne sei andato quando hai visto che l'escalation era fuori gestione. Quindi sai già come fare. 
E lo farai volta per volta. 

Prova a pensare cosa ti ha spinto ad andartene. A stoppare la dinamica. Perchè tu hai istintivamente riconosciuto che quello era il momento per andare. Non penso che tu ci abbia pensato più di tanto. Probabilmente hai pensato al COME fare. Ma il COSA ti è stato subito chiaro. 

Questo significa che tu sai cosa fare. Il come lo vedrai di volta in volta. 

E ti faccio notare che in quella situazione, pensando al tuo benessere hai creato le condizioni per fare posto al suo.

Certo, il suo benessere adesso riguarda lo spazio presente per vivere il dolore. 

E certo, che se il dolore viene interpretato come una sorta di punizione, castigo...non lo si riesce a vedere come parte del benessere. 

Eppure...è una parte. Che non piace. MA evitarla porta a conseguenze ben peggiori.  

Quel che tu puoi fare, lo puoi fare con te stesso. 

Rimanendo presente a te. Non guardandola con pena e compassione. 
Non volendo toglierle il suo Dolore. 
Che è Suo. E soltanto suo. 

SE tu glielo togliessi...le toglieresti una parte importante di sè. 

In questo senso dicevo che a volte aiutare è saper dare il dolore. 
Non è infliggere dolore. Che sarebbe sadismo. (ma un masochista per esempio desidera esattamente quello...quindi, come vedi, le declinazioni sono infinite e a volte inaspettate).

Dare il dolore è riconoscere il Dolore dell'altro all'altro. 

E per poterlo fare è necessario riconoscere altrettanto a se stessi. 

Cura il Tuo dolore. Celebra la vostra Morte. 
Non appropriarti di parti di lei. Con l'intenzione di sollevarla dal malessere. 

Che l'intenzione è apparentemente "buona". Anche se in realtà è un voler distogliere il tuo sguardo dalla sua sofferenza. Collocandola nel desiderio di vederla serena. 
Ma nei fatti non lo è. 

La sua realtà, adesso, è che soffrirà. Che le mancherai. Che farà i conti col fallimento. Con la tua assenza. Con le sue mancanze. Con i suoi bisogni. Con i suoi demoni e i suoi fantasmi. 

Se per aiuto intendi "proteggerla" da se stessa...io non penso sia aiuto. 

Se per aiuto intendi lasciarle spazio libero per stare con se stessa e incontrarsi...e forse, se sarà capace, partecipare al Vostro funerale...ecco, allora aiutarla è non avere pena di lei. 
Ma riconoscere la dignità del suo dolore. E lasciarglielo. 
Riconoscerglielo. Ma non fartene carico. 
Riconoscerle la capacità di farsene carico. Senza di te. 

E' adulta. Ed è una sua responsabilità.

Riconoscerle stima e affetto è fidarti della sua capacità di farsene carico. 

Non attraversarla per sollevare te stesso dal dolore di essere corresponsabile del suo dolore. 
MA fartene carico anche tu. Della tua parte. 

Abbi cura del tuo dolore. Accettalo. Accoglilo. 
Vai al tuo funerale. E al Vostro. 

E non avere fretta che il dolore passi. 
Nè il tuo nè il suo. 

Non legare il Tuo stare bene ora, con il Suo stare male ora. 

Sono solo facce della stessa medaglia, lo stare bene e lo stare male. E la medaglia a cui appartengono è quella del benessere. 

Concretamente...bisogna vedere come si comporterà lei. 
Se stopperà l'escalation. O se ci si avviterà dentro. 

Il mio ex ci si è avvitato dentro. 
Talmente tanto che ad un certo punto ho deciso di far entrare un mediatore nelle interazioni che riguardavano la fine della nostra relazione. Per tutelarmi. E di conseguenza per tutelarci. Perchè lui non riusciva a prendersi il suo dolore e io faticavo immensamente a tirarmene fuori e lasciarglielo. Per prendermi cura del mio. 

Riconoscermi di non essere in grado di "gestire" quel che stava facendo, e riconoscere che sarebbe potuto essere pericoloso per lui e anche per me è stato il modo per aiutarlo. 

Ho aiutato me. E di conseguenza ho aiutato anche lui. 

E non credere che stessi pensando di fare tutto giusto...ero terrorizzata dallo sbagliare. 
Adesso, a distanza di quasi tre anni...dopo aver fatto pace con le mie responsabilità, con le sue. 
Dopo averle separate e collocate...so di aver fatto quel che andava fatto.  

E ho imparato che la paura di sbagliare è una buona compagnia, se non diventa un bloccarsi per la paura dell'errore. 

Se dovessi riassumere il motore del movimento, su cui sono stata aiutata, perchè ero terrorizzata, e ogni tanto perdevo la strada, accecata dall'affetto che nonostante tutto ancora sentivo e sento per lui..ecco, il motore è stato non proteggerlo dalle conseguenze delle sue azioni. Dal suo dolore. Dalla sua disperazione. 

MA ridarglieli in mano ogni volta. Anche duramente. Senza sconti. 

Separando e segnando il confine fra me e lui. 
Non confondendomi con lui. E tenendo il punto su di me. 

E riconoscendogli il diritto naturale alla sofferenza. La Sua. 

Senza lasciargli lo spazio di spostarla su di me. 
Senza appropriarmene. 
Per non doverla vedere. E per non sentire le onde che provocava in me. 

Aiutarlo è stato dare la Morte a Noi. 
E accettare che al funerale di Noi ci dovevo andare da sola. 

Sono pensieri sparsi...usali come ti può tornar più comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> Provare a rispondere a quella domanda sarebbe un po' come guardare dentro la sfera di cristallo e indovinare il futuro. Da esterna fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


È adulta. In questo c'è tutto. Perché anche i disastri educativi con i bambini nascono dal non riconoscere la loro tensione, la loro vocazione a diventare adulti e soprattutto la loro ESSENZIALE ALTERITÀ.
Lei è altro da te.
Bisogna riuscire a SEPARARSI.


----------



## ipazia (14 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> 
> Il concetto di 'ansia anticipatoria' è illuminante!
> Preziosissima come sempre :up:
> ...


Ci sono studi interessantissimi sull'anticipazione del dolore...

E tantissimi metodi di tortura sono basati esattamente sulla questione dell'anticipazione. 
Sul giocare sul limite sottile fra dolore e dolore immaginato...quando si mescola dolore e tempo e attesa...escono cose incredibili dalla mente umana! 

rispetto ai fantasmi...chissà...i fantasmi io penso siano una compagnia di ognuno. Tendenzialmente li si tiene messi via, li si sente muoversi, ma, salvo eventi imprevisti, si tende a tenerli sotto chiave. 

Jung parlava dell'ombra, necessaria per il processo di individuazione...

E a me viene in mente Peter Pan e il rapporto che aveva con la sua Ombra...

Culturalmente non si parla quasi mai dell'Ombra, e quando ce la si trova davanti è stupore e destabilizzazione, se va bene...e tutto quello che era stato tenuto sotto chiave accuratamente, emerge...con gli interessi


----------



## ipazia (14 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È adulta. In questo c'è tutto. Perché anche i disastri educativi con i bambini nascono dal non riconoscere la loro tensione, la loro vocazione a diventare adulti e soprattutto la loro ESSENZIALE ALTERITÀ.
> Lei è altro da te.
> Bisogna riuscire a SEPARARSI.


 @_Altravita_ mi correggerà, se ho mal inteso...ma fra le sue righe, io ho letto non soltanto la preoccupazione per il dolore di lei. Io ci ho letto anche questioni che riguardano la sua integrità, di Altravita intendo. 

L'essere a posto. Aver fatto tutto il possibile. Per poter davvero andare. E la questione con lei solleva questioni più profonde...promesse che si fanno all'altro, ma che se sono sentite hanno valore innanzitutto dentro se stessi. 

Non mi sembra che lui stia facendo fatica a separarsi da Lei, reale. 
La Lei reale, è andata. Da tanto ormai. 

Il legame è più sotto, è con la Lei dentro di lui, a cui lui, all'inizio di tutto, aveva promesso presenza e cura.  

E forse in questa riflessione ci sono proiezioni mie, può benissimo essere. 

Ma ho la sensazione, leggendolo, che le questioni che si pone Altravita, pur passando attraverso la preoccupazione per lei e lo stupore di fronte a questa lei, riguardino principalmente lui stesso. 
La sua correttezza e onestà nell'andare. 
L'aver fatto tutto ciò che è in suo potere per lei, per sostenerla fino in fondo, pur dovendo andare.

Credo che sia la differenza fra il semplicemente andare e il sentire la "responsabilità" di lasciare andare l'altro prima di andare...un andare avendo lasciato tutto il possibile in ordine...il casino è capire quando il disordine non è più roba propria. Ma dell'altro. E nello spazio intersoggettivo...è sempre di una complessità enorme comprenderlo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_Altravita_ mi correggerà, se ho mal inteso...ma fra le sue righe, io ho letto non soltanto la preoccupazione per il dolore di lei. Io ci ho letto anche questioni che riguardano la sua integrità, di Altravita intendo.
> 
> L'essere a posto. Aver fatto tutto il possibile. Per poter davvero andare. E la questione con lei solleva questioni più profonde...promesse che si fanno all'altro, ma che se sono sentite hanno valore innanzitutto dentro se stessi.
> 
> ...


Può essere. Conosco altre persone con questo problema.


----------



## trilobita (15 Novembre 2016)

*Scuse*

Ma,alla fine,ti ha telefonato per scusarsi del suo comportamento?


----------



## Altravita (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_Altravita_ mi correggerà, se ho mal inteso...ma fra le sue righe, io ho letto non soltanto la preoccupazione per il dolore di lei. Io ci ho letto anche questioni che riguardano la sua integrità, di Altravita intendo.
> 
> L'essere a posto. Aver fatto tutto il possibile. Per poter davvero andare. E la questione con lei solleva questioni più profonde...promesse che si fanno all'altro, ma che se sono sentite hanno valore innanzitutto dentro se stessi.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione il punto è proprio questo . Non ho dubbi sull andarmene assolutamente anzi me ne sono già andato , fisicamente ora con il cuore anni fa . Ma il vederla così mi spiace non riesco a non pensare al passato remoto, a prima del 2010. A cosa eravamo a quanta felicità e supporto ci siamo dati . Poi da un certo punto ci siamo fatti solo del male, entrambi . Lei mi tradi poi la tradii io chi ha più torti ? Uguali . Io la tradii perché per me il matrimonio era finito e lei accetto la corte di un altro perché sentiva un vuoto . Lei non confesso' io lo feci dopo 2 anni , non sono migliore di lei . Forse solo più fortunato e spero veramente che possa essere serena in futuro .


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Si hai ragione il punto è proprio questo . Non ho dubbi sull andarmene assolutamente anzi me ne sono già andato , fisicamente ora con il cuore anni fa . Ma il vederla così mi spiace non riesco a non pensare al passato remoto, a prima del 2010. A cosa eravamo a quanta felicità e supporto ci siamo dati . Poi da un certo punto ci siamo fatti solo del male, entrambi . Lei mi tradi poi la tradii io chi ha più torti ? Uguali . Io la tradii perché per me il matrimonio era finito e lei accetto la corte di un altro perché sentiva un vuoto . Lei non confesso' io lo feci dopo 2 anni , non sono migliore di lei . Forse solo più fortunato e spero veramente che possa essere serena in futuro .


tu hai fatto la tua scelta, lei prima o poi la dovrà accettare e prevedibilmente troverà più avanti una maggiore serenità


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Si hai ragione il punto è proprio questo . Non ho dubbi sull andarmene assolutamente anzi me ne sono già andato , fisicamente ora con il cuore anni fa . Ma il vederla così mi spiace non riesco a non pensare al passato remoto, a prima del 2010. A cosa eravamo a quanta felicità e supporto ci siamo dati . *Poi da un certo punto ci siamo fatti solo del male, entrambi . Lei mi tradi poi la tradii io chi ha più torti ? Uguali *. Io la tradii perché per me il matrimonio era finito e lei accetto la corte di un altro perché sentiva un vuoto . Lei non confesso' io lo feci dopo 2 anni , non sono migliore di lei . Forse solo più fortunato e spero veramente che possa essere serena in futuro .


Ti rispondo con calma....ma in quel grassetto, c'è una delle chiavi dell'integrità. 

Ai tuoi occhi. Per te stesso. Con te stesso. Di te stesso. Da te stesso.


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere. Conosco altre persone con questo problema.


Non penso sia un problema, ma un funzionamento che si può rivelare problematico nel momento in cui impedisce di passare al fare. 

La questione è anche però che la prospettiva di chi ha tradito (al netto della motivazione, che poco conta per l'integrità), non è esattamente la stessa, secondo me, rispetto a chi il tradimento l'ha subito. 

Tu sai, al netto che l'altro sappia o meno, che non sei integro. E' una questione col proprio onore. 

L'altro è molto relativo, a questo livello...la questione è dentro...sapere con se stessi, come ha ben scritto Altravita, che entrambi si è fatto male. Lui ha scritto...uguali. 

Ma non è esatto...uguali nel male..ma nell'andare a stare bene...no. 

Io ricordo benissimo la mia sensazione di fondo, per cui io in un modo o nell'altro ero certa che me la sarei cavata, che stavo andando nella direzione del miglioramento...e vedevo lui, che rantolava, con tutto quel che c'era in quel suo rantolare.

Ho fatto quel che dovevo a me stessa. Ho scelto me. 
Ma non è stato gratis. 
Ai miei occhi. Per la mia integrità. Per le cose che mi sono detta guardandomi allo specchio. 
La verità è che io non ero integra. Tanto quanto lui. 

Non c'era rabbia che potevo proiettare su di lui. 
Recriminazioni nei suoi confronti a sostenermi nella mia scelta. 
Motivazioni che provenivano da lui a muovermi. 

Ero io. Soltanto io. A parlare con me stessa di me.


----------



## Altravita (16 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso sia un problema, ma un funzionamento che si può rivelare problematico nel momento in cui impedisce di passare al fare.
> 
> *La questione è anche però che la prospettiva di chi ha tradito (al netto della motivazione, che poco conta per l'integrità), non è esattamente la stessa, secondo me, rispetto a chi il tradimento l'ha subito.
> *
> ...



Parto dal secondo neretto: intendevo prorio nel fare del male.

Il bene è collegato al primo neretto: il fatto che lei intenda il suo tradimento come causa scatenante la dissoluzione della coppia le dà una percezione di se sicuramente negativa...Poi ,che sarebbe stato veramente così, chi lo può sapere? Di questo ne abbiamo parlato negli anni : nei primi tempi l accusavo....poi francamente quando intavolava il discorso perchè mi vedeva "altrove" io cercavo di glissare....mi faceva male parlarne  mi faceva male vederla chiedere scusa....ero già altrove....non ero in paradiso ero nel limbo ma non ero più lì. E questa differente percezione di integrità sicuramente ha aiutato me ad aprirmi alla vita e lei avvitarsi nel ricordo di qualcosa che non c' è più.
Poi pensavo al fatto di andarmene lasciando la stanza in ordine....non ci crederai ma io spero che lei trovi al più presto un uomo che la faccia felice...solo quando la vedrò serena sarò veramente felice e soprattutto in pace: vorrà dire aver chiuso la porta e messo in ordine. La mia paura è anche che lei si accorga di questo e usi il suo dolore per dare dolore a me e quindi non fare nulla per superare ma anzi alimentarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Parto dal secondo neretto: intendevo prorio nel fare del male.
> 
> *Il bene è collegato al primo neretto: il fatto che lei intenda il suo tradimento come causa scatenante la dissoluzione della coppia le dà una percezione di se sicuramente negativa...Poi ,che sarebbe stato veramente così, chi lo può sapere? Di questo ne abbiamo parlato negli anni : nei primi tempi l accusavo....poi francamente quando intavolava il discorso perchè mi vedeva "altrove" io cercavo di glissare....mi faceva male parlarne  mi faceva male vederla chiedere scusa....ero già altrove....non ero in paradiso ero nel limbo ma non ero più lì*. E questa differente percezione di integrità sicuramente ha aiutato me ad aprirmi alla vita e lei avvitarsi nel ricordo di qualcosa che non c' è più.
> Poi pensavo al fatto di andarmene lasciando la stanza in ordine....non ci crederai ma io spero che lei trovi al più presto un uomo che la faccia felice...solo quando la vedrò serena sarò veramente felice e soprattutto in pace: vorrà dire aver chiuso la porta e messo in ordine. La mia paura è anche che lei si accorga di questo e usi il suo dolore per dare dolore a me e quindi non fare nulla per superare ma anzi alimentarlo


Il tuo  intento è molto apprezzabile  

Sul neretto sono assolutamente d'accordo, nel tempo può accadere questo al tradito


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Si hai ragione il punto è proprio questo . Non ho dubbi sull andarmene assolutamente anzi me ne sono già andato , fisicamente ora con il cuore anni fa . Ma il vederla così mi spiace non riesco a non pensare al passato remoto, a prima del 2010. A cosa eravamo a quanta felicità e supporto ci siamo dati . Poi da un certo punto ci siamo fatti solo del male, entrambi . Lei mi tradi poi la tradii io chi ha più torti ? Uguali . Io la tradii perché per me il matrimonio era finito e lei accetto la corte di un altro perché sentiva un vuoto . Lei non confesso' io lo feci dopo 2 anni , non sono migliore di lei . Forse solo più fortunato e spero veramente che possa essere serena in futuro .


Mah, quando si sbaglia si hanno sempre delle colpe. In questo caso nessuno è migliore di altri.

Tuttavia il tentativo di equiparare anche le responsabilità la ritengo una forzatura, nel tuo caso potrebbe dipendere dal dispiacere che comunque stai sperimentando o semplicemente dal senso di colpa che le tue attuali scelte ti stanno imponendo. Il punto è che purtroppo c'è chi procura più danni di altri, persone le cui sensibilità sono diverse da quella di altri, anche quando concernenti un momento specifico e non descrittive di un'intera esistenza. Vogliamo poi parlare di egoismo? Pur volendo comprenderlo, non possiamo non considerare quanti danni collaterali esso comporti.

Tutti sbagliamo e tutti siamo causa di dolore, ma se devo mettere anche sullo stesso piano i danni perpetrati, allora mi oppongo fermamente perché so che non è cosi. Spero che tua moglie, oltre ai comprensibilissimi sfoghi di rabbia, sappia anche comprendere appieno il perché di questa involuzione del vostro rapporto.


----------



## Altravita (29 Novembre 2016)

*Ciao a tutti*

Questa sera vado a prendere le chiavi della mia nuova casa . È tutto strano e mi da inquietudine , stare a casa di mia sorella aveva la veste della temporaneità ma ora è qualcosa di definitivo .


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Questa sera vado a prendere le chiavi della mia nuova casa . È tutto strano e mi da inquietudine , stare a casa di mia sorella aveva la veste della temporaneità ma ora è qualcosa di definitivo .


In bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Questa sera vado a prendere le chiavi della mia nuova casa . È tutto strano e mi da inquietudine , stare a casa di mia sorella aveva la veste della temporaneità ma ora è qualcosa di definitivo .


.
Vedila così
Da ora si riparte
In bocca la lupo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Che bello un posto tuo dove non doverti consultare con nessuno per decidere dove mettere le cose o di quale colore comprare un cuscino!


----------



## Altravita (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello un posto tuo dove non doverti consultare con nessuno per decidere dove mettere le cose o di quale colore comprare un cuscino!


Detta così deve essere veramente un posto fantastico


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Questa sera vado a prendere le chiavi della mia nuova casa . È tutto strano e mi da inquietudine , stare a casa di mia sorella aveva la veste della temporaneità ma ora è qualcosa di definitivo .


In culo alla balena, e vivi la tua nuova vita con gioia e serenità (poche "pippe" mentali ti raccomando).


----------



## Altravita (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In culo alla balena, e vivi la tua nuova vita con gioia e serenità (poche "pippe" mentali ti raccomando).


Sono sempre stato pragmatico tipo quando ho " deciso " di soprassedere al suo tradimento per avere tranquillità in famiglia : per le gemelle . Ma ora un po' di pippe me le sono fatte è vero


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> *Questa sera vado a prendere le chiavi della mia nuova casa .* È tutto strano e mi da inquietudine , stare a casa di mia sorella aveva la veste della temporaneità ma ora è qualcosa di definitivo .


Ti invidio sai.
Questa è una cosa che dovrei trovare il coraggio di fare anch'io ... 
Fare i separati in casa è una tortura che mi sta uccidendo ... lentamente.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Detta così deve essere veramente un posto fantastico


Lo è!


----------



## Altravita (7 Dicembre 2016)

*Per la prima*

Volta abbiamo passato la notte assieme a casa mia . Nella mia casa nuova . Ci siamo svegliati assieme nel nostro letto , abbiamo fatto colazione assieme . Si è lavata i denti con il suo spazzolino . Si è convinta a partare qui qualcosa di suo . È fantastico ! Da anni non mi sentivo così felice e completo


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

Sono molto contento per te :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Volta abbiamo passato la notte assieme a casa mia . Nella mia casa nuova . Ci siamo svegliati assieme nel nostro letto , abbiamo fatto colazione assieme . Si è lavata i denti con il suo spazzolino . Si è convinta a partare qui qualcosa di suo . È fantastico ! Da anni non mi sentivo così felice e completo



benissimo si ricomincia a vivere


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Volta abbiamo passato la notte assieme a casa mia . Nella mia casa nuova . Ci siamo svegliati assieme nel nostro letto , abbiamo fatto colazione assieme . Si è lavata i denti con il suo spazzolino . Si è convinta a partare qui qualcosa di suo . È fantastico ! Da anni non mi sentivo così felice e completo


Ciao.Dall'altro versante le acque si sono calmate?


----------



## Altravita (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao.Dall'altro versante le acque si sono calmate?


Non proprio però sono migliorate . Ipazia aveva ragione circa L ansia anticipatoria


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Volta abbiamo passato la notte assieme a casa mia . Nella mia casa nuova . Ci siamo svegliati assieme nel nostro letto , abbiamo fatto colazione assieme . Si è lavata i denti con il suo spazzolino . Si è convinta a partare qui qualcosa di suo . È fantastico ! Da anni non mi sentivo così felice e *completo*


...bello...proprio bello


----------

